# Pics of your riding areas!



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

Just as the title states! My pics might not load, but if they do, one is in San Diego, one In utah, one where I used to live. Fun stuff!! Pics from your ride, whether it be a busy street, freeride park, ditch bang, or just cruising the mtn tops like me!!! Lol


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

tg said:


> All is under snow now but western Colo. has some sweet trails.


Nice....

Two post in and I already hate this thread!


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

All is under snow now but western Colo. has some sweet trails. 5 min. ride from mi casa in Eagle.


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

*I'll bite*

There is actually a trail here:


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Monte Sano, Huntsville AL


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

ksechler said:


> There is actually a trail here:


Where is this? I must go.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

new trail about 10 minutes from my front door....










man I love Santa Cruz...


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

CHUM said:


> new trail about 10 minutes from my front door....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice. gonna have to find this one!


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Foggy november day outside stockholm, sweden.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

The pipe


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

From a few weeks ago!

Nothing but rain and it was 35*


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Fort Collins, CO.....a few weeks before the snow came.....









Then the snow came.....


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Hmmmm... I have a few areas within a 30 minute drive, but all start with the closest:

Five minutes by bike:










Maybe a 20 minute drive:










About a 25 minute drive:










About 30 minutes:










Another about 30 minutes away:


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Man i wish i could hit some trails like that , out here in NJ its all roots and rocks and forests lol .


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Sweet, sweet flow.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Cave Creek, AZ Go John trail summit. MTB mecca for me.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Sweet, sweet flow.


looks like a section of Middle Fork in Oakridge, OR.....

fun trail if it is :thumbsup:

of course i am almost positive I am wrong


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah. I live here.
The trails aren't _that_ bad. But it's fun. So that's all that matters


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

CHUM said:


> looks like a section of Middle Fork in Oakridge, OR.....
> 
> fun trail if it is :thumbsup:
> 
> of course i am almost positive I am wrong


I'll have to check that OR trail out someday. The one I posted is a new trail in Sedona, AZ called Last Frontier.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

latest pictures from the greenbelt in Austin. 20 minute drive.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

New sections of the BBT:thumbsup:


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

FishCreek, Calgary,AB around 20min ride from my house


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

My wife on one of the local trails 15 minutes from our house, on a huge rock pile. Pic is 2 years old, and that bike is long gone.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Today:


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

*Boise, Idaho*

Boise, ID.... a mountain bike mecca


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Heavy Fluid said:


> My wife on one of the local trails 15 minutes from our house, on a huge rock pile. Pic is 2 years old, and that bike is long gone.


Hey! I know that rock pile! Burchfield FTW!


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Our secret Otero










White Mesa


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

Dang that was quick!!! My pics are still not loading up. Sadly. Maybe I should look into a new computer instead of a dinosaur. Lol


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*sumore Santa Cruz.....*

 Nick.....Escondido ?


----------



## digidelia (Oct 28, 2011)

red rock national park ftw










las vegas strip in the background


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Secret spot somewhere in OR.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Hole in the Ground, Truckee, CA. About 2.5 hours away.









North Yuba River Trail, close to Downieville. About 2 hours away.









Second Divide, Downieville. My favorite trip this summer.









Bullards Bar, about 45 minutes away.









Dead Cow Trail, Lake Oroville. Taking the young uns for a ride.









North Rim Trail, Bidwell Park, Chico, CA - home base.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Houston Texas.

anthills - YouTube


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## shorner (Jul 14, 2009)

20 minutes from home--SW Virginia


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

What the trail is like now. Watch your line!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Tahoe*

I ride here pretty regularly in the summer and fall.


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Houston Texas.


Anthills?


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Too many pics in this slideshow to post but if you have time, let it run through. This is Vulture's Knob, my favorite local trail and one of the best one's NE Ohio has to offer. Bless up and enjoy!!

:: Vulture's Knob - Wooster, Ohio ::

not my images but very nice work on the photos by Jason!


----------



## Ledge (May 21, 2008)

7 miles by bike. Austin, TX


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The rain forest in North Vancouver, damp and challenging


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Here is some singletrack not far from my home.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

jerry68 said:


> Hey! I know that rock pile! Burchfield FTW!


That is correct!


----------



## Birdman-X (Jan 16, 2004)

*Biking is about the only good thing in MA*

...MA riding....tonnes of different riding around here....short of long climbs (which I'm good with).


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*hometrails Switzerland*


I see this trail from my home


Trail - 2 hour by car - last week (Switzerland)

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Little bit of everything in central Phoenix.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

shorner said:


> 20 minutes from home--SW Virginia


Roanoke Valley?


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm in Houston,TX so we don't have any Mountains or big hills, however we do have Bayou's.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

amgine said:


> Which trail is that?


Cypresswood(proper) Trails


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

Fusion said:


> I'm in Houston,TX so we don't have any Mountains or big hills, however we do have Bayou's.


Which trail is that?


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

Fusion said:


> Cypresswood(proper) Trails


I need to make it out there, hear they're pretty good now.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

amgine said:


> I need to make it out there, hear they're pretty good now.


Yeah, they aren't to bad at all, and as all trails are a work in progress it's maintained well.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

amgine said:


> Anthills?


:thumbsup:

Except the last pic. lol


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Fusion said:


> Yeah, they aren't to bad at all, and as all trails are a work in progress it's maintained well.


Looks nice! Ill have to check it out. It reminds me of the Bowl at the Anthills.

:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

My back yard. Tijeras N.M.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

The Granite State
my dog chilling, and me being a creep.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Then the snow came.....


great shot!!...love it!


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

caid said:


> Just as the title states!


Here's a few pics of the local trail near my place Marion Sansom Park Ft Worth TX

OldMtnGoat


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

Puerto Rico.


----------



## mtnbik (Jun 29, 2011)

single track near my house, sycamore des moines


----------



## RidinLou (Sep 5, 2011)

Does my pitiful case of trail envy come through over the net


----------



## JanBoothius (Apr 15, 2010)

Antelope Island, 12/6/2011


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

*MdO*

A bright winter day. Makes me want to go out and ride too.:thumbsup:


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

trails a bike ride away from my front doorstep. Damp and green


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

This is from the top of Colonial Knob looking toward Porirua, north of Wellington. It's a killer climb but the downhill is worth it.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

This is about twenty minutes by pedal from home.


















About forty minutes drive.









Roughly thirty minutes pedaling to get here. 


















Half an hour by car.









Ditto.









Right on an hour in the car.


----------



## prooperator (Jan 31, 2007)

*Fresh cut....*

trail my kids are exploring 12 minutes from the house. This part of trail project sorbachattanooga recently finished and debuted in October.:thumbsup:
That is what I ride there.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

net wurker said:


> Monte Sano, Huntsville AL


I diddnt know you were up in Huntsvegas. Any plans to come out to the ATE xc race on September 16? I know its a far way ahead.

Also, Have you heard of the Paper Route Gangstaz? A bunch of cool guys that make some good rap. Look up the album "Fear & Loathing In Hunts Vegas". Its on You tube.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

NicoleB28 said:


> The Granite State
> my dog chilling, and me being a creep.


Waitaminute! That's Yudicky! Right?

The 2004 version of the teeter-totter. You had to roll all the way to the end of the thing before it would tilt over.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Mount Cheaha Alabama. <-- the most beautiful trail + area I have ever ridden in.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*Boise-17 miles up the mountain*


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

*the 208 state*

A few from Boise Id, 
all within 40 min of home
Eastside
fattire
china wall
table rock


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

oldbroad said:


> Waitaminute! That's Yudicky! Right?
> 
> The 2004 version of the teeter-totter. You had to roll all the way to the end of the thing before it would tilt over.


Yes, Yudicky. i sort of avoid the teetertotter now. last time i totally overshot it and it basically became a jump! theres theres one darn root right in front of it that screws me up from getting a smooth entry onto the ramp. so i end up going too fast.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

*The snake*

Rattlesnake NRA


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Today:


Wow!



Wherewolf said:


> I ride here pretty regularly in the summer and fall.
> >


Stunning!



rockyuphill said:


> The rain forest in North Vancouver, damp and challenging


North shore damp and challenging? Whodathunkit? 



m10b said:


> ]


Holy crap that's pretty exposed!

I love these threads. We get to see awesome trails and vistas from all over. There are great places to ride everywhere!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

I've posted some of these before, but here are some pics from around St. John's, NL:

East end, along the coast. 20 minutes in the car from my house.














































West end, further inland. 10 minutes drive.


----------



## 84F150 (Nov 13, 2011)

What the trail is like now. Watch your line!


Where are the first 2 pics? I think i recognize the 3rd.


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

Coastal singletrack near my house


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I diddnt know you were up in Huntsvegas. Any plans to come out to the ATE xc race on September 16? I know its a far way ahead.
> 
> Also, Have you heard of the Paper Route Gangstaz? A bunch of cool guys that make some good rap. Look up the album "Fear & Loathing In Hunts Vegas". Its on You tube.


Have to see what's on the plate in Sept.

The Paper Route Gangstaz, huh? I'll look them up. But I thought you said no good music ever came out of Alabama.

Also, more Huntsville riding....Blevin's Gap near Green Mtn.


----------



## sock puppet (Nov 12, 2007)

knockbox said:


> Coastal singletrack near my house


Great trail, great shot!


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Plain old Tucson. Nothing but

Desert









Mountains









And more desert


----------



## RedRidingHoodlum (Dec 8, 2011)

Santos, Ocala Florida.


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

*Brasil*

4 hours NE of Rio de Janeiro, 10k from my front door.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

T-roll - Brazil - beautiful!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Wherewolf said:


> I ride here pretty regularly in the summer and fall.


Wow, that is incredible. Looks like next time we head to N*, we need to spend a day on the trails, too. Headed to Tahoe for Christmas next week, but sadly I doubt these trails will be accessible by bike!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

These aren't necessarily our best trails, but they are 10 minutes from my office and 15 minutes from my house, respectively, and good for a quick ride if that's all I have time for:

Pipeline trail (Lower Mill Creek Canyon)
Corner Canyon trails (this is the top of Corner Canyon)


----------



## DentnBented (May 5, 2011)

net wurker said:


> Also, more Huntsville riding....Blevin's Gap near Green Mtn.


Hey! Them's my stomping grounds! That's Box Canyon in the back ground, one can see Weatherly Road heading off to the West, and you're standing at the top of the powerline that crosses Green Mtn.

...Paper Route Gangsta's... Hah!

Box Canyon really was part of a paper route I threw from '80 to '85...

Hiked around there lots. Actually had a mtb back then as well. It's brakes and gearing were pitiful. It was a 40lb Raleigh knock off of a 1st generation Breezer. Sidepull brakes and single piece cranks. Pushed that bike around those trails a number of times...

Things get steep about a mile from where you're standing. IIRC.

Mmmmm - humidity and poison ivy - happy memories!


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Someone asked if mine were in Idaho. Rattlesnake National Recreation Area is a 2 mile ride from Missoula, Montana.


----------



## rowe925 (Nov 30, 2011)

sooner518 said:


> latest pictures from the greenbelt in Austin. 20 minute drive.


Is that a new RDO?


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

sock puppet said:


> Great trail, great shot!


Thanks man!

This is an awesome thread, loving seeing everyones local spots. Those Tahoe pics are giving me itchy feet. Definitely got to get in some time traveling with my bike!

Here's another one from my neck of the woods....


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

playdead said:


> trails a bike ride away from my front doorstep. Damp and green


That's what I call "Technical". :thumbsup:


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

about 30 mins riding from the house backdoor...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

15-min drive from home.


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

Snowy ride today.








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sre...LBUM&id=5684947943019835297&feat=embedwebsite[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]


----------



## chiva (Oct 13, 2010)

30 min drive from home


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

15 miles of mostly flat (some nasty roots) winding single track thru the woods. Tampa, FL.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

ZmyDust said:


> 15 miles of mostly flat (some nasty roots) winding single track thru the woods. Tampa, FL.


That looks like a fun cruise!


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

This one is about 5 miles from the house for a short climbing day. henderson, nv










a fun section of Bears Best Trail about 22 miles from home top secret










A trail I rode this pass summer. "navajo lake" outside of cedar city, Utah


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I live about four blocks from Jeff, so these are my rides, too.


KERKOVEJ said:


> Fort Collins, CO.....a few weeks before the snow came.....


A few more within 20 miles of home:


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

ImaFred said:


> That looks like a fun cruise!


Yeah it sure is. Not as photogenic or challenging as some of the other spots posted here.. But of course, as with all pics here, a photo never does a trail true justice!:thumbsup:


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

prooperator said:


> trail my kids are exploring 12 minutes from the house. This part of trail project sorbachattanooga recently finished and debuted in October.:thumbsup:
> That is what I ride there.


Five Points - North Hogsback?

Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

30 mins by bike. not the greatest trail around but its there for after work ride.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## WeatherMan (Sep 22, 2008)

Delete.


----------



## WeatherMan (Sep 22, 2008)

Delete


----------



## WeatherMan (Sep 22, 2008)

Delete


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Warriors Creek,Wilksboro,NC*

Just a few action shots from Warriors Creek Trail.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

A few panoramas of some fun spots on my playground...

*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*














*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*














*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*














*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*














*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*














*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*














*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*














*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*














*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*

My first attempt at a self-timer shot. Turned out OK...









*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~*

Turtles on the trail.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Gary H said:


> Looks nice! Ill have to check it out. It reminds me of the Bowl at the Anthills.
> 
> :thumbsup:


i saw your anthill pics earlier, the bowl there is so much better than the one at Cypresswood. Anthills kicks my ass all the time though.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

The local trails are about a 5 minute ride from home. The first picture is about half an hour one way and the other is half an hour going the other way.


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Sweet, sweet flow.


That looks awfully familiar, where is that trail?


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

20 mins drive from home, desierto de los leones mexico city,the two first pics shows one side of cerro san miguel (3750mts) the last one shows the other side, awesome place to ride.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Socal








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

Cohuttas in North GA...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sol1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe not as stunning as some pics here, but quite worthwhile checking - if you accidently are in Poland


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

fusion said:


> i'm in houston,tx so we don't have any mountains or big hills, however we do have bayou's.


i want your shoes dood!!!
Saaaawwweeeeeet!


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Right in my backyard...


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

^ Can we get the story on this picture?


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

20 minutes away. River Falls, WI. Well named trail.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=45.056461,-92.567026


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

15 minutes drive and 2 mile climb ftom the house.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

1 Km from the house:


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Very lucky to be able to pedal for 15 mins up a dirt trail and be at the base of this trail system. Tortolita Mtns. near Tucson.


----------



## dhomosapien (Dec 16, 2011)

Less than two miles away from where chris9888 took his photos.


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

Walnut Creek in North Austin


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

More from Houston.


----------



## riceburner_mario (Jun 11, 2011)

Crazydad said:


> Walnut Creek in North Austin


:thumbsup:


----------



## windycitycy (Dec 30, 2011)

These pics are good motivation to get off the couch


----------



## caid (Jun 28, 2011)

you all make me jealous!! lol ive finally stopped riding my bike for a few minutes and took time to figure my computer out. found my pics in a suitable format, and off we go!!

the first one is about 20 miles from my old house in oak hills CA, about 10-25 miles from silverwood lake in favor of the desert-ish side

the second one is much closer to my house but in the cars view. the fireroads there are real fun on MTBs, dirbikes, and quads!

numero tree and faux are in utah, about 20 miles from my grandpa's house, and that......was fun AM.

5 is like 20 minutes from where i am now. its pretty fun, i think they hosted sea otter there once, but they used to be in big bear, about 20 miles from my house in the opposite direction. lol


----------



## MC357 (Jun 9, 2011)

all these pics are making me want to go out and ride today!


----------



## El Dood (Sep 13, 2011)

My 3 go-to trails in Central NJ.

Six Mile Run









Chimney Rock









Sourlands Mountain Preserve... you can see the trail markers going through the rocks


----------



## jamiep (Jul 10, 2009)

Sometimes I get so sick of rocks.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Red dirt CHUM*



CHUM said:


> looks like a section of Middle Fork in Oakridge, OR.....
> 
> fun trail if it is :thumbsup:
> 
> of course i am almost positive I am wrong


Red dirt!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Trademark*



tg said:


> All is under snow now but western Colo. has some sweet trails. 5 min. ride from mi casa in Eagle.


You always have great (I a$$ume) self-timer shots! :thumbsup:


----------



## SaddlePost (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, there are some skilled photographers on here. I'm jealous of everyone's trails!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

10 minute ride from the house to our closest trails in Caledon Ontario. Winter riding officially started Dec 27 during the first snow fall


----------



## JOEMTBR COLORADO (May 11, 2005)

*I live in Colorado and know where you live*

Are you able to ride the Buttes or do you drive head over to the Devil"s Punch Bowl area.



MonsterD said:


> Yeah. I live here.
> The trails aren't _that_ bad. But it's fun. So that's all that matters


I lived out there for almost 30 years and never rode a mountain bike always a roadie, move to Colorado and can't stop riding.

Guess I should throw a picture in of a current ride just to stay on topic.


----------



## azpoolguy (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Contrasting shots*

Me crossing far inlet to Warm Springs Resevoir, abit farther out West then you.


----------

